# The AnabolicMinds Thread



## independent (Jan 15, 2010)

Post up your thoughts.

I heard the website is run by homosexuals now.


----------



## JDub (Jan 15, 2010)

I voted no on Prop 8 so if Wyatt Earp wants to cornhole Cosmo Kramer while B5150 eats out his asshole as Jayhawkk videotapes it...I'm fine with that.  It's their business and no one else's.


----------



## Shotski (Jan 15, 2010)

What the fuck is Anabolic minds?


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Jan 15, 2010)

That site is utter shit. Always was...


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Jan 15, 2010)

Shotski said:


> What the fuck is Anabolic minds?


A shitty site full of Teen know-it-alls on OTC gear lol...


O' and the Mods are all violent homosexuals, so...watch out for that.


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2010)

I was a victim of that place.. they banned like 10 of my accounts.. what a bunch of fags

This Place Rules!


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Jan 15, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I was a victim of that place.. they banned like 10 of my accounts.. what a bunch of fags
> 
> This Place Rules!


Yep, me too. A long ass time ago when I was stupid enough to assume that any site with the word "anabolic" in it must have people with at least some degree of BBing, AAS use knowledge.........not so it turns out.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> A shitty site full of Teen know-it-alls on OTC gear lol...
> 
> 
> O' and the Mods are all violent homosexuals, so...watch out for that.


They are lost and desperate fools.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Post up your thoughts.
> 
> I heard the website is run by homosexuals now.


 
Did you know Kramer, or whatever he fucking calls himself now, was once a card-carrying member of the DRSE?

That's right.

Once the PSC heard about his cum-guzzling, fisting fetishes, they ordered him to the gulag for rehabilitation. A half-ration of Neovar and 12 hour forced DR would have cured that degenerative illness.

However, Kramer pulled the religious card, saying the bible gave him the right to peer into small children's rectums while jayhawk rammed cutlery and other kitchen dishware up his arse . .  as long as he prayed for forgiveness in the AM prayers thread.

So rather face justice, Kramer in a fit of rage turned on the DRSE, renouncing his membership and banning the beloved group.

Kramer forgot one small detail. 

DRSE membership is for life. There is no renouncement, no forclosure, no exit strategy. Such tomdouchary will come back to haunt him and his utopian christian homosexual forum of lame-arse fuckwads, douchbags and suckhole company reps 

GWCH!


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 16, 2010)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> A shitty site full of Teen know-it-alls on OTC gear lol...
> 
> 
> O' and the Mods are all violent homosexuals, so...watch out for that.



Werd! I almost got banned for writing the word "test". Fucking fags!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 16, 2010)

Rumor has it that their postworkout nutrition is comprised of a bowl full of dicks.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds like a twink hotline


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, a bunch of fanatic bible thumping recovering addicts it seems.  Apparently, it's perfectly acceptable to discuss gears in the anabolic section, but not the OT section.  Interesting cat that Wyatt Earp.  Every now and again, he'd take a shot at humour, but it just made him seem even weirder than usual when he did.

IDK though.  His "Come get some" thread was pretty effin clever.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Yes, a bunch of fanatic bible thumping recovering addicts it seems. Apparently, it's perfectly acceptable to discuss gears in the anabolic section, but not the OT section. Interesting cat that Wyatt Earp. Every now and again, he'd take a shot at humour, but it just made him seem even weirder than usual when he did.
> 
> IDK though. His "Come get some" thread was pretty effin clever.


 
Come Get Some thread was classic DRSE material! It all came from that flamethrower dot com website.

It's like Kramer was fucking schizo. I actually liked him until he started missing his medication.


----------



## MtR (Jan 18, 2010)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> Yep, me too. A long ass time ago when I was stupid enough to assume that any site with the word "anabolic" in it must have people with at least some degree of BBing, AAS use knowledge.........not so it turns out.


 

Well well well...look who it is.  Long time no talk, brotha!

How you been?


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2010)

AM is as gay like Mike the Ripper is small and unjacked


----------



## MtR (Jan 18, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> AM is as gay like Mike the Ripper is small and unjacked


 

hahahaha....I needed a good laugh today.  Rain is kind of bringing the spirits down, then I remembered I could be taking PH's instead of real gear and I felt much better.  You're in the minors son, when you understand and get called up to the BIG leagues you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2010)

Mike the Ripper said:


> hahahaha....I needed a good laugh today.  Rain is kind of bringing the spirits down, then I remembered I could be taking PH's instead of real gear and I felt much better.  You're in the minors son, when you understand and get called up to the BIG leagues you'll know what I'm talking about.



Well, originally I only wanted to use some Mdrol to get my strength up a little then do some cutting all the way through summer. Then I want to do real gears the right way during the Fall.

Anyhow, its nice to have you laughing at me when you were feeling down















GICH


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2010)

AM is a huge sales job of OTC crap. It definately preys on the unsuspecting.


----------



## Iron Lungz (Jan 22, 2010)

AM does indeed suck. Once I have some more time I will post the emails that were exchanged that will show a certain, "DR of Prayer," to be nothing more than a pervert with a fetish for women that use strap-ons. 

On a side note: I'm here!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

Iron Lungz said:


> AM does indeed suck. Once I have some more time I will post the emails that were exchanged that will show a certain, "DR of Prayer," to be nothing more than a pervert with a fetish for women that use strap-ons.
> 
> On a side note: I'm here!


 
Oh shit, look what the fucking cat dragged in???  

Welcome to the party my man, we're only just getting warmed up! 

GYCH!


----------



## Iron Lungz (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, I've been busy as hell since making Major; however, I do have a bit more time nowadays.


----------



## independent (Jan 22, 2010)

Iron Lungz said:


> AM does indeed suck. Once I have some more time I will post the emails that were exchanged that will show a certain, "DR of Prayer," to be nothing more than a pervert with a fetish for women that use strap-ons.
> 
> On a side note: I'm here!



Fuck ya!!  Cant wait.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2010)

I advertised IornMagLabs over there for 6 months.


----------



## Iron Lungz (Jan 22, 2010)

Mr. Otis said:


> I advertised IornMagLabs over there for 6 months, a complete waste of $500/month.


Damn! Yeah, unless you're in good with the owner, he will still censor what you advertise. It's a complete waste to even consider such a place to be at.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

Mr. Otis said:


> I advertised IornMagLabs over there for 6 months, a complete waste of $500/month.


 

yes, please refer to post one:



bigmoe65 said:


> Post up your thoughts.
> 
> I heard the website is run by homosexuals now.


 
Iron Lungz is another DRSE vagrant . .  looks like he's found his new home here at IM


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Oh shit, look what the fucking cat dragged in???
> 
> Welcome to the party my man, we're only just getting warmed up!
> 
> GYCH!


 

Yeah IL,

"Welcome to the party, pal"


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 22, 2010)

Iron in da house!!!!


----------



## Iron Lungz (Jan 23, 2010)

Iron is indeed in the house!

It's good to see you fucking wankers again. I get emails all of the time from people at AM saying how lame the place is without us.

EDIT: Damn it. I wish that I could use my SIG! But, it's nice not to be censored.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2010)

Iron Lungz said:


> EDIT: Damn it. I wish that I could use my SIG! But, it's nice not to be censored.



after 50 posts you can have a sig, we had to enable that restriction because spammers join just so they can put stupid links in their sigs, they make a few stupid posts and never come back.


----------



## Iron Lungz (Jan 23, 2010)

That's understandable. No worries. It will be a matter of no time if it's only 50 posts.


Robert said:


> after 50 posts you can have a sig, we had to enable that restriction because spammers join just so they can put stupid links in their sigs, they make a few stupid posts and never come back.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 23, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Did you know Kramer, or whatever he fucking calls himself now, was once a card-carrying member of the DRSE?
> 
> That's right.
> 
> ...


 

oh man thats funny


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 23, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Rumor has it that their postworkout nutrition is comprised of a bowl full of dicks.


 
my ribs hurt from laughing...


----------



## urbanski (Jan 23, 2010)

Iron Lungz said:


> AM does indeed suck. Once I have some more time I will post the emails that were exchanged that will show a certain, "DR of Prayer," to be nothing more than a pervert with a fetish for women that use strap-ons.
> 
> On a side note: I'm here!



yay! hi


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2010)

the Capt was cruelly exiled from AnabolicMinds . . accused of peddling non-sanctioned fishsticks . . . refusing to engage in their rampant acts of buggery . . the moderators there are indeed a school of queer fish


----------



## ZECH (Jan 31, 2010)

Glad you guys made this place your home. I miss all you assholes on AM.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 1, 2010)

shit from what I understand every1 does. place is dead. majority of new posts over there are coming from newbs with like 30 posts LOL


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2010)

fuck them. Fuck them all in the arse,.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

+1  AND all of them!


----------



## independent (Feb 1, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Glad you guys made this place your home. I miss all you assholes on AM.



Then stop going over there.  Unless you like read posts about neovar, natadrol, diesel test, and other worthless supps.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 1, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Then stop going over there. Unless you like read posts about neovar, natadrol, diesel test, and other worthless supps.


..or seeing the mods and admins jerk each other off with authority.

++ + + + +  + += AM Mods and admins


----------



## independent (Feb 1, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> ..or seeing the mods and admins jerk each other off with authority.
> 
> ++ + + + +  + += AM Mods and admins



Exactly. Authority on the interturd.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2010)

the Capt rolls with mirth at the DRSE


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the Capt rolls with mirth at the DRSE



Loning live the DRSE!


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been a member of AM since Jan 2008. I never posted there. I'm curious about the DRSE Workout. So I just asked. It's my first post!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> I've been a member of AM since Jan 2008. I never posted there. I'm curious about the DRSE Workout. So I just asked. It's my first post!!!


 
you asked about the DRSE over at AM?  . .


----------



## mooch2321 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> I've been a member of AM since Jan 2008. I never posted there. I'm curious about the DRSE Workout. So I just asked. It's my first post!!!


 

do you mean the dc workout?


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 2, 2010)

mooch2321 said:


> do you mean the dc workout?



Sorry, that's what I mean. I'll ask.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you asked about the DRSE over at AM? . .


The first rule!  You do not ask about DRSE!  I hope you meant DC!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 3, 2010)

LATE BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!

The retards over at AM are finally noticing the place has gone to shit!

AM is turning into BB.com - Anabolicminds.com



> [Have faith my fellow members!
> 
> I saw the same sort of threads like this made in 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006 . . .


 
Really???? Then take a hint.


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't view that link unless i use a Proxy... pretty gay...

When you burn down the world around you, you are left with its remains..


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 3, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Can't view that link unless i use a Proxy... pretty gay...
> 
> When you burn down the world around you, you are left with its remains..


 

Basically a vet poster saying this: 



nosnmiveins said:


> its the truth, and the vets here need to realize this.
> dumber and dumber and dumber ppl are posting here day in and day out in the steroid section (and in other sections im sure).
> im sorry to say, but i almost want to avoid this board because i mainly hang around the steroid section and its just getting out of control with idiots....i dont mean noobs....i mean idiots.
> sigh...
> ...


 Followied by a few ppl agreeing,... and other dumbasses calling it a phase, followed by the High Horse stating tat membership is highest its ever been and blah blah blah.  Too bad quantity isnt as good as quality.


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

Yea bro, tru dat son.

So were us DRSE ppl part of their problem? 

And are we Quantity or Quality?


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL the "quality" was down quite a bit before DRSE. That was the reason they were organized in the first place...... shit... got ....boring.

Of course the mods/admins would never admit that,.... but when threads start lingering around for days with little to no posts, and there are only a few active threads in each sub-forum, it gets fuckin boring.

Now the site has been flooded with a shitload of newbs in the past few months. Good for them,... but also bad, considering many of the vets have left, and the place has been takin over by retards.


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

the DRSE could have restored order, but NOOO they gotta ban their last hope of survival.. w/e, this place rocks!


----------



## 240PLUS (Feb 3, 2010)

wHO/wHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GUYS TALKING ABOOT? wHAT THE HELL IS THE DRSE?

i JUST WANT A FORUM TO READ ABOUT LIFTING AND INCREASING MY NARCACISM 
AND OCCASSIONAL ROID INFO.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 3, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> LOL the "quality" was down quite a bit before DRSE. That was the reason they were organized in the first place...... shit... got ....boring.
> 
> Of course the mods/admins would never admit that,.... but when threads start lingering around for days with little to no posts, and there are only a few active threads in each sub-forum, it gets fuckin boring.
> 
> Now the site has been flooded with a shitload of newbs in the past few months. Good for them,... but also bad, considering many of the vets have left, and the place has been takin over by retards.


 
They're going the way of the bnut forum.  When they got rid of us, they got rid of the only reason anyone hung around.


----------



## MtR (Feb 3, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> wHO/wHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GUYS TALKING ABOOT? wHAT THE HELL IS THE DRSE?
> 
> i JUST WANT A FORUM TO READ ABOUT LIFTING AND INCREASING MY NARCACISM
> AND OCCASSIONAL ROID INFO.


 

LOL @ your trying to capitalize "who", "what", and "I" when you had the caps lock on. How about finding a forum that teaches you how to spell and form proper sentences?


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 3, 2010)

WTF!!!

I keep getting this message:



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Roids1 again.


Dammit riods stop making good points!


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

MtR said:


> LOL @ your trying to capitalize "who", "what", and "I" when you had the caps lock on. How about finding a forum that teaches you how to spell and form proper sentences?



Why is this tiny little weakling still alive? I thought he had over dosed on Neovar or sum10


----------



## MtR (Feb 3, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Why is this tiny little weakling still alive? I thought he had over dosed on Neovar or sum10


 

I can see I'm under your skin.....I don't want to get too far under though, don't want to run into all that extra breast tissue you have.


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

MtR said:


> I can see I'm under your skin.....I don't want to get too far under though, don't want to run into all that extra breast tissue you have.



I call a Pose off! Me vs you! 

Scared now aren't you bitch!?


----------



## MtR (Feb 3, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I call a Pose off! Me vs you!
> 
> Scared now aren't you bitch!?


 

Not in the slightest.....


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

MtR said:


> Not in the slightest.....



I think you are.. You pussy!

Lets see something or hush your pussy mouth


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I think you are.. You pussy!
> 
> Lets see something or hush your pussy mouth


 

such harsh words leaves the Capt shaking in his boot


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 3, 2010)

haha... "extra breast tissue."

Srry,.. i had to laugh!


----------



## Iron Lungz (May 30, 2010)

Hey fuckers! I am finally back from the sand (border of hell)! Man oh man, do I have some damn stories to share with you all. First, I am officially Retired; secondly, I am contracted with the Homeland Security to oversee training for Spec-Operations on the border. Basically, my job allows me to put my foot in some illegal's ass. 

Okay, once I get accumulated back here at home, I will make it a mission to share a shit-ton of stuff with you guys. 

And so it begins... the second coming of Iron. I am sorry if some of you have emailed me over the past several months with no response. I could only get a few web-sites up with the Web-Line System we are running along the sand-sewer (border). I will be speaking with everyone in the up-and-coming weeks.


----------



## MajorRaj (May 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> such harsh words leaves the Capt shaking in his boot


 

Hahahahahah ... this is a classic reply if there ever was one 






YouTube Video


----------



## Iron Lungz (May 30, 2010)

Holy shit, that makes my back hurt just looking at it.

Camera douche: "Watcha doin?" 
Dumb ass: "It's hard to explain... it works ya lowa back... it be workin' yo love-handles..."

And Major Fin (Me) says: "It works your insurance, and makes the nurses laugh at your 'love-handles' dumb ass."


----------



## mightymouse55 (Jul 7, 2010)

yea anabolic minds is a bunch of fucks


----------



## independent (Jul 7, 2010)

mightymouse55 said:


> yea anabolic minds is a bunch of fucks



I just took a look over there today for the first time since I came here.  Its the same fucking people logging the same retarded products. This broad has been on a diet for the last 2 years and still looks the same.

Baby Wifey???s LG Sponsored LipoBurn Video Log - Anabolicminds.com


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2010)

wasnt she part of a husband and wife placebo-pimping team??


----------



## independent (Jul 7, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> wasnt she part of a husband and wife placebo-pimping team??



Yes.  You need to see all the placebo logs there, pretty funny.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 7, 2010)

haha "placebo -pimpin'"


----------



## Tesla (Jul 7, 2010)

You're all


----------



## Tesla (Jul 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> That site was the worst. Fucking Dean wormer and his kronies banned me like 7 times. And it was usually over an Asian comment. i think one of the Mods had a Chinky wife or sum10.


 

Roids?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2010)

it's because they're all religious arse bashing jews


----------

